

Apple Safari: Do you see problems with the fonts' sharpness? - ideas101

I find webpage fonts on Safari kind of blurry, even after changing the smoothness from medium to light, it doesn't improve a lot .. any idea why?
======
aston
Safari uses Apple's font rendering algorithms. They're intended to stay true
to the shape of the letterforms without worrying too much about keeping them
within the pixel grid. Check out Joel's explanation:
<http://www.joelonsoftware.com/items/2007/06/12.html/>. Or Jeff Atwood's:
<http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/000885.html>

Of course, if you're not on Windows, I have no clue.

------
iamdave
Does this happen in any other applications? Are icons fuzzy as well on the
dock or desktop? If that's the case, you might not be running at the monitor's
native resolution.

If it's just the browser, try changing browsers. If THAT doesn't work, stop
leeching your neighbors internet ;) (<http://www.ex-parrot.com/~pete/upside-
down-ternet.html>)

~~~
ideas101
the fuzziness is only on the web-pages in safari - same web-page is okay on
firefox - i think firefox is the best and with ver3.0 there is no competition.

